# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  can I say?

## kvs

По русски однозначны будут вопросы: Что Вы хотите (думаете) делать в Европе? и  Что Вы будете делать в Европе?
Можно ли по английски выразиться:
What do you want to do in Europe?  &  What do you will to do in Europe?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> По русски однозначны будут вопросы: Что Вы хотите (думаете) делать в Европе? и Что Вы будете делать в Европе?
> Можно ли по английски выразиться:
> What do you want to do in Europe? & What do you will to do in Europe?

 Насчёт однозначности судить не буду - пусть ответят носители. Но вот ваш второй вариант по меньшей мере грамматически некорректен. Тогда уж так:
What will you do in Europe?

----------


## kvs

Спасибо, теперь и сам увидел. ::

----------

